# New Forum Section for Hardware?



## drmike (Aug 8, 2014)

Been wanting for a while to see a section to isolate all the hardware related discussions on vpsBoard.  Hoping to isolate everything from hardware used to run your hosting company, to the latest phones and tablets to new ARM devices to anything vaguely tech related in one nicely stacked forum section.

This would help folks hone in on such topics versus resorting to search to attempt to locate a related topic that already exists.  Would make casual hobby reading easier and less time investment.

What do others think?

PS:  @MannDude asked that I pose this to the community as of last week.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Aug 8, 2014)

+1

Diversity in posting areas helps prevent threads from sidetracking so easily.


----------



## Mun (Aug 8, 2014)

Can we also add a section for all of "his" posts.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Aug 8, 2014)

Mun said:


> Can we also add a section for all of "his" posts.


Redirecting to _/dev/null_ seems appropriate.


----------



## D. Strout (Aug 8, 2014)

Mun said:


> Can we also add a section for all of "his" posts.


AAannd we're off topic already. Back _on_ topic: yes. Hardware section would be great. Just got to get all the mods on board to find and move all those threads out of General.


----------



## drmike (Aug 8, 2014)

D. Strout said:


> AAannd we're off topic already. Back _on_ topic: yes. Hardware section would be great. Just got to get all the mods on board to find and move all those threads out of General.


Definitely would be great to move the existing threads to new hardware forum.  It is work and @MannDude said they'd do that if people thought the section would be a welcomed addition by the vpsBoard users community.


----------



## Schultz (Aug 8, 2014)

+1 for the hardware sectiion.

Would be a nice addition to vpsboard.


----------



## danielm (Aug 8, 2014)

+1

Would be a very good section to have in my opinion.


----------



## Steven F (Aug 8, 2014)

Let's make a new section for wares that are hard! Oh, I mean...  :wacko:


----------



## Jonathan (Aug 8, 2014)

+1

Would be a great section to have!


----------



## Jade (Aug 9, 2014)

Would be awesome to have a section like that!


----------



## MannDude (Aug 9, 2014)

Sorry, was out of town. Yeah, I'm not usually very eager to add new forums as they're often slow to get content related to that specific topic and looks poor to have an empty forum. I may do the hardware forum and just populate it with any old hardware related thread I can find from the other sections just to have content in it to get it started. We'll see. 

The community, so far, says yes but let me mull it over.


----------



## Coastercraze (Aug 9, 2014)

Say yes!

Pretty relevant in this industry with various server hardware and stuff.


----------



## drmike (Sep 10, 2014)

Bumping this... cause I am about to post another thread.... that .... is hardware related....

Can we please consider adding new section for hardware  ?


----------



## MartinD (Sep 10, 2014)

Not sure it's a good idea. Having more 'empty' forums is a bad idea in my opinion. If there were enough hardware related threads over time then a new section could be created and these threads moved in to show it has content. I dint think there's enough of that at the moment to warrant an entirely new section.


----------



## drmike (Sep 10, 2014)

Seems like we have lots of topics for hardware already.  Just moving those threads over would be the ticket to not having an empty forum section.  This is 3 minutes of me,  looking in search for ahhh... hardware ....  and another search for Raspberry Pi.  Lots more in there just not tagged with keywords.


HalfEatenPie - Today, 07:35 AM


in Operating a VPS Business 
Started by TruvisT, Yesterday, 07:53 PM 


in General Talk 
Started by Nikki, 01 Aug 2014  




home, work, network 


in General Talk 
Started by HalfEatenPie, 05 Aug 2014 


in The Pub (Off topic discussion) 
Started by MannDude, 31 Jul 2014


in The Pub (Off topic discussion) 
Started by TruvisT, 29 Jul 2014 


in The Pub (Off topic discussion) 
Started by MannDude, 15 Jul 2014 


in General Talk 
Started by TruvisT, 03 Jan 2014


in The Pub (Off topic discussion) 
Started by raindog308, 28 Jul 2014 


in The Pub (Off topic discussion) 
Started by drmike, 08 Jun 2014  

https://vpsboard.com/topic/3199-hi-powered-wireless/?hl=raspberry
in The Pub (Off topic discussion) 
Started by MannDude, 13 Jan 2014


----------



## QuadraNet_Adam (Sep 10, 2014)

Sure, why not +1


----------



## micronetvps (Sep 10, 2014)

Would be a great section to have.


----------



## TekStorm - Walter (Sep 10, 2014)

Yeah, a hardware section would be good, keeps everything in there place and will keep there thread from drifting.


----------



## msp - nick (Sep 11, 2014)

Yes!

Split the forum a little bit --why not?


----------



## k0nsl (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm _*all *_for it.


----------



## Serveo (Sep 11, 2014)

+1, sounds like a great idea.


----------



## iann_lfcvps (Sep 18, 2014)

+1 from me but I can appreciate the apprehension on the part of the admins about not wanting dead forums.


----------

